# proper use of tape on hardibacker?



## circumnavigate (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey guys I got a little confused with the instructions on the hardibacker website.


So after you set the thinset and put the backer on, you tape over the 1/8 inch opening between the board? and then put the thinset over the tape right?


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

Make sure you use alkaline resistant tape. Drywall tape won't work!


----------



## calhomeremodel (Mar 12, 2010)

yes, just use the proper mesh tape.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

circumnavigate said:


> So after you set the thinset and put the backer on, you tape over the 1/8 inch opening between the board? and then put the thinset over the tape right?


Yes. You need both alkali-resistant screws and alkali-resistant mesh tape. However, you could use galvanized roofing nails instead of the screws.


----------



## CDC54 (Dec 28, 2009)

Some of the new membranes like HydroBan from Laticrete don't require any mesh at all. Saves a step just skim coat all gaps with thinset smoothly and the roll or trowel on the membrane.:thumbsup:


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

*Great way to tape*

I use straight-flex tuff tape "red" inside all my showers instead of mesh tape. It's 100% water proof(Thinset-tape-thinset).I thinset all inside corners and flats, use durabond 90 min on all outside perimeters Hardie to sheetrock (Non wet areas,outside area's only).Once durabond 90 dries it's not going to break down with water like regular mud. You can use your thinset just like mud and spackle your seams and corners to avoid high spots and an easier tile installation. I spoke to the USG, Straight flex and hardie before doing any of this and got approval from there tec reps. Also while hanging the hardie back I just touch the area's with a 1/4 inch masonary bit before install the hardie screws and they all go in flush and don't crack any corners before I thinset. Hope it helps.......

Neil


----------

